# removing vomit smell from carpet



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi Guys,

The little man spewed up in his room last night - twice. he's ok - think its just a 24hr bug.

Can anyone recommend any supermarket available products for getting rid of the vomit smell from the carpet? I soaked up the first batch of vomit with towels. i was actually very proud of my effort until he threw up again in the same place :thumb: 

With it being the baby's room, im worried about using anything thats too strong or anything.

We dont have a wet vac so needs to be something that can be sprayed on and hoovered up with a normal vac.

Thanks in advance 

Rich


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

You'll need to get a cleaner like Valet Pro Enzyme, or what i use personally is AutoSmart BioBrisk, Spray liberally and place a microfiber cloth soaked in the cleaner to sit for a few hours on the area.


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

Have a look at the pet section in the store for an Enzyme cleaner if you cant get the ones listed above


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

baking soda is good at absorbing smells.sprinkle on,leave an hour or 2 then hoover it up.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Another one for AS Biobrisk, heard alot of good things about it for this exact job

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

We bought a Vax carpet washer last year, was only £120, because we have a dog and 2 messy boys. After seeing what it brought out of the carpet we now wash the living room carpet once a month. Best thing we have ever bought Imo. Plus the Vax cleaning solutions are pretty cheap for how long they last. Also a nice surprise to see the carpet pile feeling like new again on the feet. 

James.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Hereisphilly said:


> Another one for AS Biobrisk, heard alot of good things about it for this exact job
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


^ +1.

We've just had a sewerage flood in our basement and several rugs were contaminated.

A thorough wet wash and outside dry followed by several diluted applications of Biobrisk and the job's a good'un:thumb:! No niff, no nothing.

Ditto my Range Rover which had the doggy smell. All gone.

I'm now treating all the house's rugs and carpets and soft furnishings with a gentle (diluted) spray of Biobrisk as a maintenance item.

Really excellent stuff and much cheaper than the stuff from the vets.

Peter


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

vek said:


> baking soda is good at absorbing smells.sprinkle on,leave an hour or 2 then hoover it up.


^ This.

I have always found to be the best method in removing almost 100% of the smell.


----------



## Itchy finger (Feb 8, 2018)

Washing powder is apparently quite good . Use like shake and vac, sprinkle on and vac up. Can't remember if it's non bio or normal tho.


----------

